# Milan: Leonardo punta Milinkovic Savic.



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".

Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Eh,magari. Ma non ci credo tanto


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Difficile se non impossibile. Ci farebbe fare sicuramente un gran bel passo avanti. Detto questo, attenzione ai giocatori prelevati dalla Lazio...Non sai mai quanto valgano realmente.


----------



## mark (1 Agosto 2018)

Semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE.. se proviamo anche solo a fare un’operazione del genere la UEFA ci taglia le palle!!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Difficile se non impossibile. Ci farebbe fare sicuramente un gran bel passo avanti. Detto questo, attenzione ai giocatori prelevati dalla Lazio...*Non sai mai quanto valgano realmente.*



concordo ma Milinkovic è di un altro pianeta, si vede


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

Io ragazzi se Leo mi porta Higuain e MS, a parte il fatto che andrei a messa ogni giorno, faccio l'abbonamento e mi faccio 19 trasferte da 1000 km.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE.. se proviamo anche solo a fare un’operazione del genere la UEFA ci taglia le palle!!



Se vendi Suso ecc. e lo compri con quei soldi la UEFA non ti fa nulla. Puoi anche dilazionare il pagamento


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Mi sembra una soluzione poco plausibile: può essere vero che nessun top club abbia intenzione di accontentare Lotito con un’offerta da 130 milioni ma che questo accetti addirittura di vendere il suo gioiello con un sconto tanto consistente pare irreale - basti ricordare quanto pretese e ottenne da noi lo scorso anno per Lucas Biglia. In più, in un mercato in cui il buon Mandragora costa 20 milioni, credo che per un Savic a 70 ci sarebbe la fila: dubito quindi che possa venire da noi.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Agosto 2018)

lascerei perder ehiguain e le sue incertezze e mi fionderei su lui, se veramente vuole sposare il nostro progetto.


----------



## mark (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se vendi Suso ecc. e lo compri con quei soldi la UEFA non ti fa nulla. Puoi anche dilazionare il pagamento



Già con l’eventualÉ operazione con la juve andremmo in negativo di 15 di milioni più o meno, se ci aggiungi i 70 per ms (che comunque per me 70 non basteranno mai) sarebbero irrecuperabili a fine mercato..


----------



## rossonero22 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



io a un giocatore che costa così tanto non posso credere, dato che sta saltando la trattativa con higuain a causa dell'ingaggio.
Se avessimo la forza di prendere milinkovic, non spiego il motivo per cui è una settimana che si gira intorno a higuain con un nulla di fatto.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una soluzione poco plausibile: può essere vero che nessun top club abbia intenzione di accontentare Lotito con un’offerta da 130 milioni ma che questo accetti addirittura di vendere il suo gioiello con un sconto tanto consistente pare irreale - basti ricordare quanto pretese e ottenne da noi lo scorso anno per Lucas Biglia. In più, in un mercato in cui il buon Mandragora costa 20 milioni, credo che per un Savic a 70 ci sarebbe la fila: dubito quindi che possa venire da noi.



100 milioni+Borini. Pagamento dilazionato in 3 esercizi... economicamente è fattibile, ma non Capisco perché debba venire da noi...


----------



## Black (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



sarebbe un sogno... Higuain+Caldara+Savic... a questo punto sull'esterno mi accontento di Bernard.

Ma per 70M Lotito ti ride in faccia.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

rossonero22 ha scritto:


> io a un giocatore che costa così tanto non posso credere, dato che *sta saltando la trattativa con higuain a causa dell'ingaggio.*
> Se avessimo la forza di prendere milinkovic, non spiego il motivo per cui è una settimana che si gira intorno a higuain con un nulla di fatto.



1 la trattativa non sta assolutamente saltando
2 l'accordo con l'ingaggio c'è,il problema è la buonuscita


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> sarebbe un sogno... Higuain+Caldara+Savic... a questo punto sull'esterno mi accontento di Bernard.
> 
> Ma per 70M Lotito ti ride in faccia.



Sull'esterno prenderei in prestito con diritto Martial (che formalmente scade con lo utd nel 2019 e non si puo fare ma non ci vuole nulla a prolungare di un anno, come per Vidal inter)


----------



## rossonero22 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 1 la trattativa non sta assolutamente saltando
> 2 l'accordo con l'ingaggio c'è,il problema è la buonuscita



concordi con me che non si parla di decine e decine di milioni?
Io penso che lui voglia un ingaggio più alto e la buonuscita richiesta è un finto ingaggio che deve pagare la rubentus al posto del milan.


----------



## Igor91 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Biglia e Borini + 80 milioni.
Oppure Biglia e Andre Silva + 60/65. Chissà... sarebbe il miglior colpo possibile, Savic è "the most complete fighter in the world" , come direbbe qualcuno xD


----------



## PheelMD (1 Agosto 2018)

Sì, poi c'è chi ci crede e fa le sceneggiate quando non succederà.


----------



## Anguus (1 Agosto 2018)

Dubito vada via dalla Lazio senza avere in ogni caso la Champions da giocare


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo per prendere sia Vidal che Milinkovic-Savic


----------



## Roccoro (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Comunque l'offerta del Milan è 70 Milioni+5 giocatori...A quei costi Savic è una scommessona. non so se farla....


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Non ci credo, ma se iniziasse la trattativa scommetto che si inserirebbe il Chelsea.


----------



## Cantastorie (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



io ci credo. 
Secondo me si sta tirando al massimo su Higuain per lasciare spazio ad altro. se la trattativa con la Juve va bene mi aspetto una cessione da plusvalenza grossa o due (Donnarumma? Bonaventura? Suso?) un po' di sfoltimento e due arrivi a "finanzia creativa" (formule vantaggiose tipo prestiti molto onerosi con diritto di riscatto o simili)


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me se arrivano Savic e Higuain è perché arriva Conte


----------



## davidelynch (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Non è la prima fonte che sostiene questa ipotesi, al momento sembra fantascienza, certo sarebbe un colpo clamoroso.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Agosto 2018)

per me fantascienza... spero con tutto il cuore di essere smentito


----------



## Devil man (1 Agosto 2018)

sogno di una notte di mezza estate


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non ci credo, ma se iniziasse la trattativa scommetto che si inserirebbe il Chelsea.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma
Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Calhanoglu Milinkovic-Savic Laxalt 
Higuain Martial

All. Antonio Conte


----------



## unbreakable (1 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stiamo per prendere sia Vidal che Milinkovic-Savic



Reina biraghi kjaer caldara strinic samassekou rabiot savic Bernard higuain zaza
Ac milan fantacalciomercatogiornalisti  

Forse con 70 milioni prendi milenkovic e savic dell atletico madrid


----------



## chicagousait (1 Agosto 2018)

Non ci credo. Con Lotito non sono mai semplici le trattative. Sarebbe un signor acquisto ma la vedo difficile. A breve mi aspetto l'interessamento da parte del Chelsea


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (1 Agosto 2018)

Puro fantamercato. Più facile che venga Conte con il triciclo da Lecce.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Sarebbe una roba clamorosa...ovviamente ci spero ma direi che ci credo quasi allo 0...


----------



## impero rossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> io ragazzi se leo mi porta higuain e ms, a parte il fatto che andrei a messa ogni giorno, faccio l'abbonamento e mi faccio 19 trasferte da 1000 km.



sembra che leonardo abbia offerto biglia . Borini e 90 milioni... L'abbonamento lo faccio anch'io e compro anche la maglia...(L'ULTIMA CHE HO PRESO ERA QUELLA DI VAN BASTEN)


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma figuriamoci dai...

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo...

Rabiot già più accessibile se il PSG volesse fare un grande colpo in mediana (Pogba?)


----------



## Konrad (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Corre voce che Gordon Singer abbia prenotato per il suo arrivo a Milano due tortone finte stile addio al celibato. Una decisamente più grande e una un bel po' più piccola...inizialmente si è pensato a un festino di benvenuto stile ex Presidente...

Ma a ben vedere campeggerebbero delle iniziali sulle torte: rispettivamente SMS e AC


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Corre voce che Gordon Singer abbia prenotato per il suo arrivo a Milano due tortone finte stile addio al celibato. Una decisamente più grande e una un bel po' più piccola...inizialmente si è pensato a un festino di benvenuto stile ex Presidente...
> 
> Ma a ben vedere campeggerebbero delle iniziali sulle torte: rispettivamente SMS e AC



Poteva farsele fare da Buddy Valastro, il boss delle torte


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Pit96 (1 Agosto 2018)

Per 70 Lotito non alza nemmeno il telefono. Ne vorrà quasi il doppio. E poi MS tra tutte le squadre top nel mondo non sceglierebbe di certo noi


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> lascerei perder ehiguain e le sue incertezze e mi fionderei su lui, se veramente vuole sposare il nostro progetto.



se salta Higuain mediaticamente è un disastro.. anche con i soldi SMS non viene per giocare con Zaza / Cutrone.
Ci serve un big per far partire il volano..
Bastava un Conte in panchina per dare certi tipi di segnale..


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo me se arrivano Savic e Higuain è perché arriva Conte



... infatti non arriverà nessuno!
Lacrime..


----------



## Nils (1 Agosto 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Non ci credo.* Con Lotito non sono mai semplici le trattative*. Sarebbe un signor acquisto ma la vedo difficile. A breve mi aspetto l'interessamento da parte del Chelsea


Se si va da Lotito e gli si offrono 300 M per Savic, si va avanti un mese a trattare perchè ne pretende 310


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Eppure lo si dovrebbe conoscere Lotito, piuttosto di fare uno sconto anche di un solo euro tiene il giocatore in tribuna e lo perde a zero


----------



## AllanX (1 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


>




Comunque oltre ad essere un immagine divertentissima deve essere anche un monito a non cadere in facili esaltazioni dato che il nostro presidente (Silvio) é il re dei troll e l'ipotesi di ritrovarmi a fine mercato con SZ7 mi atterrisce ancora


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sull'esterno prenderei in prestito con diritto Martial (che formalmente scade con lo utd nel 2019 e non si puo fare ma non ci vuole nulla a prolungare di un anno, come per Vidal inter)



Martial ha un anno di rinnovo automatico esercitabile dallo United se non ricordo male


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Agosto 2018)

È il mio giocatore preferito al momento. Sarebbe un sogno. Ragazzi Conte non arriverà mai, è impossibile. La squadra torna dall'America il 6 Agosto, praticamente 12 giorni prima dell'inizio del campionato. Non è possibile un cambio di allenatore in questo periodo...dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Onestamente per me questo affare è nonsense. Cioè, non riesco a immaginare alcun scenario in cui compriamo Milinkovic Savic dalla Lazio. Sarebbe paradossalmente più facile che il Real lo compri dalla Lazio e che noi lo ricomprassimo dal Real, piuttosto che prenderlo direttamente da Lotito.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Agosto 2018)

Mi sa che Leonardo ha preso dal suo (vero) padrone (S. B.): venditore di aspirapolveri porta a porta.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Se davvero fossero quelle le cifre, bisognerebbe far saltare subito tutto con Higuin e fiondarci su Savic!!!

Purtroppo temo che costi molto di più e che ci siano club in attesa di fare offerte ben superiori a 70 milioni...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Leonardo ha preso dal suo (vero) padrone (S. B.): venditore di aspirapolveri porta a porta.



Basta


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Onestamente per me questo affare è nonsense. Cioè, non riesco a immaginare alcun scenario in cui compriamo Milinkovic Savic dalla Lazio. Sarebbe paradossalmente più facile che il Real lo compri dalla Lazio e che noi lo ricomprassimo dal Real, piuttosto che prenderlo direttamente da Lotito.



Posto che considero la trattativa praticamente impossibile il Milan ha un ottimo rapporto con Lotito in quanto ha sempre cercato di accontentare le sue richieste senza provare a fotterlo con le scadenze di contratti. Ipoteticamente potrebbe giocare a nostro favore in futuro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Con tutte le sole che ci ha rifilato Lotito in questi anni, mi aspetto che ci faccia uno sconto se mai questa trattativa fosse reale


----------



## Milanforever63 (1 Agosto 2018)

palese fake news


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Leonardo ha preso dal suo (vero) padrone (S. B.): venditore di aspirapolveri porta a porta.



Ma perché? Cosa c'entra?


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta


E' un'ossessione, non ci far caso.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.





Admin ha scritto:


> Difficile se non impossibile. Ci farebbe fare sicuramente un gran bel passo avanti. Detto questo, attenzione ai giocatori prelevati dalla Lazio...Non sai mai quanto valgano realmente.



E' l'Ibra del centrocampo, o comunque si avvicina molto a quell'idea di giocatore dominante con tecnica sopraffina.
Comunque è fantacalcio.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Cosa c'entra?



C'entra che o queste notizie sono clamorosamente fake, oppure e' l'ambiente Milan che le mette in giro per fare vedere che si danno da fare, pur senza avere alcuna possibilita' concreta di arrivare all'obiettivo che dichiarano. E' un vecchio trucco che mi ricorda quello la che parlava di Mister X. Lo scopo del gioco e' fare in modo che qualche gonzo faccia l'abbonamento stadio. Insomma, la tecnica dell'imbonitore.


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE.. se proviamo anche solo a fare un’operazione del genere la UEFA ci taglia le palle!!


Finché avremo una proprietà solida e potente come Elliott saremo intoccabili. Se Elliott vuole spendere 1 miliardo per acquistare giocatori, Elliott spende 1 miliardo per fare calciomercato. Il FFP è una farsa facilmente aggirabile, nonché scusa usata da chi non vuole spendere. Come direbbero i giovani sui social: FFP is the new fiscalità spagnola. 

PS: non sto dicendo che Elliott sia intenzionata a fare una campagna acquisti faraonica, ma che, se volesse farla, troverebbe il modo.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Sì,vabbè,ciao!


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Questa è proprio una cà.. 
una grande cazzà...


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> C'entra che o queste notizie sono clamorosamente fake, oppure e' l'ambiente Milan che le mette in giro per fare vedere che si danno da fare, pur senza avere alcuna possibilita' concreta di arrivare all'obiettivo che dichiarano. E' un vecchio trucco che mi ricorda quello la' che parlava di Mister X. Lo scopo del gioco e' fare in modo che qualche gonzo faccia l'abbonamento stadio. Insomma, la tecnica dell'imbonitore.


Sì ma non è che se uno si sveglia al mattino e scrive "Clamoroso: il Milan su Neymar" per raccattare un po' di click bisogna partire con le teorie complottiste.
Berlusconi e Fininvest sono il passato. Ci hanno venduto al primo che passava perché le spese di gestione ordinaria erano eccessive e perché non eravamo più un asset strategico. Punto. Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Finché avremo una proprietà solida e potente come Elliott saremo intoccabili. Se Elliott vuole spendere 1 miliardo per acquistare giocatori, Elliott spende 1 miliardo per fare calciomercato. Il FFP è una farsa facilmente aggirabile, nonché scusa usata da chi non vuole spendere. Come direbbero i giovani sui social: FFP is the new fiscalità spagnola.
> 
> PS: non sto dicendo che Elliott sia intenzionata a fare una campagna acquisti faraonica, ma che, se volesse farla, troverebbe il modo.



Elliot e' un'entita' partner, una facciata prestanome dietro alla quale si nasconde un solo, unico, storico personaggio, che aveva interesse a sparire, ma solo nominalmente: Berlusconi Silvio. Un indizio? Che ci fanno nel Milan Scaroni, Leonardo, Gandini e forse anche Maiorino? Una bella rimpatriata?


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Agosto 2018)

Questa è una trattativa impossibile per lo stato attuale del club.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Questa è una trattativa impossibile per lo stato attuale del club.



Non lo è...

Ma lo snodo Higuain-Caldara è fondamentale.


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Questa è una trattativa impossibile per lo stato attuale del club.


Se vendi Donnarumma e Suso i soldi per Savic saltano fuori anche nel rispetto del fpf, bisogna trovare qualcuno che li acquisti e bene, quello si oltre al fatto che serve la volontà del giocatore che potrebbe preferire lasciare la Lazio solo per una realtà consolidata e già competitiva a livelli altissimi


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se vendi Donnarumma e Suso i soldi per Savic saltano fuori anche nel rispetto del fpf, bisogna trovare qualcuno che li acquisti e bene, quello si oltre al fatto che serve la volontà del giocatore che potrebbe preferire lasciare la Lazio solo per una realtà consolidata e già competitiva a livelli altissimi


A mi parere sarebbe azzardato puntare tutti quei soldi su uno che ha fatto una stagione ottima dopo due stagioni non travolgenti.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Onestamente per me questo affare è nonsense. Cioè, non riesco a immaginare alcun scenario in cui compriamo Milinkovic Savic dalla Lazio. Sarebbe paradossalmente più facile che il Real lo compri dalla Lazio e che noi lo ricomprassimo dal Real, piuttosto che prenderlo direttamente da Lotito.



Purtroppo per lui si è bruciato a livello mediatico con un pessimo mondiale o stava già a Madrid come erede di Ronaldo, oggi come oggi Perez non può presentarlo ai tifosi per soddisfarli


----------



## mil77 (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo è...
> 
> Ma lo snodo Higuain-Caldara è fondamentale.



Cioè? non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## impero rossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

e' alto 1,92 ...di testa nell'area avversaria le prende tutte lui ...lui e higuain insieme... scudetto , coppa uefa e coppa italia ...


----------



## Love (1 Agosto 2018)

kessie biglia sms
suso cahla
pipita


----------



## Roccoro (1 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mi parere sarebbe azzardato puntare tutti quei soldi su uno che ha fatto una stagione ottima dopo due stagioni non travolgenti.



Io punterei su Pogba anche se prende un ingaggio superiore ma almeno non è una scommessa ma un giocatore che si sa che è davvero forte, SMS ancora non so se è davvero forte come parla la stampa


----------



## Kayl (1 Agosto 2018)

Questa è una operazione che va oltre l'impossibile per quanto mi riguarda, era molto più facile credere alle voci di Ronaldo alla Juve. In un centrocampo con lui e Kessie ai fianchi, Biglia potrebbe giocare anche da sdraiato in bermuda.


----------



## cris (1 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me è una speculazione giornalistica.
Siamo sotto FPF, è impossibile anche con tutti i trucchetti del caso, far rientrare come accettabile un operazione del genere.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO


----------



## Konrad (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



Un punto di vista che mi sentirei di condividere. Ma la vedo comunque MOOOLTO difficile come operazione. Non impossibile sia chiaro...ma MOOOLTO difficile.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



E' pazzesca questa cosa. Come si fa qualche nome....taaaaccccc si impugna subito la calcolatrice. Infatti i tifosi del Milan stanno diventando sì grandi ragionieri, ma sempre meno esperti di palla che rotola.


----------



## diavolo (1 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una speculazione giornalistica.
> Siamo sotto FPF, è impossibile anche con tutti i trucchetti del caso, far rientrare come accettabile un operazione del genere.



Che ne sappiamo,magari Donnarumma e Suso sono già venduti.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



Amici tifosi, è ovvio che e difficilissimo acquistarlo, non di questo si tratta....è che il LAVORO del tifoso è sognare che la propria squadra possa acquistare questi giocatori, che possa tornare ai vertici in italia e all'estero; SIAMO IL MILAN CRISTO SANTO


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Un punto di vista che mi sentirei di condividere. Ma la vedo comunque MOOOLTO difficile come operazione. Non impossibile sia chiaro...ma MOOOLTO difficile.





Admin ha scritto:


> E' pazzesca questa cosa. Come si fa qualche nome....taaaaccccc si impugna subito la calcolatrice. Infatti i tifosi del Milan stanno diventando sì grandi ragionieri, ma sempre meno esperti di palla che rotola.



Amici tifosi, è ovvio che e difficilissimo acquistarlo, non di questo si tratta....è che il LAVORO del tifoso è sognare che la propria squadra possa acquistare questi giocatori, che possa tornare ai vertici in italia e all'estero; SIAMO IL MILAN CRISTO SANTO


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



Dio ti benedica


----------



## Giek (1 Agosto 2018)

Savic è già oggi il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Non c’è nessuno che unisce un fisico dominante a tecnica molto al di sopra della media ( sa dribblare e passa la passa come un 10) come lui. Particolare non trascurabile: di testa sono tutte sue, tutte.
Pogba non vale un piede di Savic.
Comunque se non è Savic, un centrocampista di livello o anche di prospettiva con grande tecnica dobbiamo prenderlo. E Leo lo sa


----------



## Konrad (1 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Che ne sappiamo,magari Donnarumma e Suso sono già venduti.



Magari proprio al Chelsea di Sarri (si dice estimatore di entrambi), dopo la cessione di Courtois e Willian. E magari è anche per questo che non ci ha realmente rotto i maroni su Caldara e Higuain.

Mah...suggestioni di mercato? Di sicuro se noi riuscissimo a mettere a segno una doppia plusvalenza da 70/90 milioni per i 2 giocatori in gran parte cash (io ci infilerei anche il prestito oneroso con diritto di Bakayoko o Batshuayi) poi anche in termini di tanto decantato FPF potremmo puntare su un altro top a centrocampo quale SMS


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



Bravissimo.
Tra l'altro dovremmo anche aver capito che, se c'è la volontà di investire, gli strumenti finanziari per far quadrare il tutto ci sono.
Speriamo che Fassone ne abbia detta almeno una vera e che, realmente, nel passato bilancio sia stata caricata una grossa fetta di ammortamenti. Solo chi ha i dati reali in mano può sapere realmente qual è il nostro limite. Una cosa è certa: alla spalle abbiamo gente che, fiutata l'occasione, non ha problemi a investire cifre anche di un certo rilievo. E questo dovrebbe bastarci.


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Magari proprio al Chelsea di Sarri (si dice estimatore di entrambi), dopo la cessione di Courtois e Willian. E magari è anche per questo che non ci ha realmente rotto i maroni su Caldara e Higuain.
> 
> Mah...suggestioni di mercato? Di sicuro se noi riuscissimo a mettere a segno una doppia plusvalenza da 70/90 milioni per i 2 giocatori in gran parte cash (io ci infilerei anche il prestito oneroso con diritto di Bakayoko o Batshuayi) poi anche in termini di tanto decantato FPF potremmo puntare su un altro top a centrocampo quale SMS



E cessione di Bonaventura, se possibile, sostituito da uno come Bakayoko o chi per lui.
Sms ci viene eccome, tanto di tempo per rientrare ne avremo fino al 30 giugno dell'anno prossimo.
Lo avete capito che Savic la stagione con la Lazio non la comincerà vero? uno che vale 100 e passa mln non può prendere quell'ingaggio, non ha senso, è giusto che chieda di andarsene.
Il nostro vero grande problema è Gattuso e la mancanza di veri leader, di giocatori che attirino, di allenatori veri e conosciuti, ci si sta lavorando ma serve un miracolo.. se Leonardo vuole fare le cose per bene non può tralasciare anche lui la mezzala di livello, in quel caso mancherebbe proprio l'equilibrio tra i reparti più completi, difesa e attacco dopo l'arrivo dei due juventini.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè? non ho capito cosa intendi



Milinkovic-Savic è possibile, benché difficile. Giocherebbe a nostro favore il mancato interessamento delle big d'Europa (perlomeno a certe cifre) e l'alleanza con Raiola, il quale spingendo verso di noi uno dei suoi assistiti o un altro giocatore per cui agisce da intermediario potrebbe indurre Lotito ad abbassare un po' le sue pretese (e per abbassare intendo accettare meno di 100 milioni).

L'operazione Higuain-Caldara è fondamentale per moltissimi aspetti: 1) consentirebbe di risparmiare risorse per gli altri obiettivi di mercato 2) mostrebbe all'UEFA che il Milan ove possibile cerca di venire incontro al FPF 3) sarebbe il segnale per tutti i possibili futuri arrivi (tra dirigenti, giocatori e allenatore) dell'intenzione di allestire una squadra competitiva fin da subito 4) alzerebbe il morale di tutto l'ambiente, permettendo pure alla società stessa di lavorare ancora meglio per centrare i prossimi obiettivi


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Savic è già oggi il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Non c’è nessuno che unisce un fisico dominante a tecnica molto al di sopra della media ( sa dribblare e passa la passa come un 10) come lui. Particolare non trascurabile: di testa sono tutte sue, tutte.
> Pogba non vale un piede di Savic.
> Comunque se non è Savic, un centrocampista di livello o anche di prospettiva con grande tecnica dobbiamo prenderlo. E Leo lo sa



Modric gli è amcora superiore, forse anche Kroos. Potenzialmente si


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Che ne sappiamo,magari Donnarumma e Suso sono già venduti.



Secondo me andranno via (o comunque rischiano concretamente di essere ceduti): Rodriguez, Bonaventura, Suso, Biglia, Silva, Donnarumma o Reina. Poi ci sono le solite zavorre che tutti conosciamo e un asterisco su Bertolacci nel caso arrivasse Conte.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Modric gli è amcora superiore, forse anche Kroos. Potenzialmente si



Beh grandissimi giocatori....comunque si cascherebbe bene; detto questo, sarei più contento se arrivasse MS per una serie di fattori che vanno dalla giovane età alle motivazioni e fame di vittorie; un Modric ad oggi è ampiamente 'sazio' mentre MS e praticamente a digiuno di vittorie e dovrebbe essere motivatissimo


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Agosto 2018)

Modric + Milinkovic + Conte e lotti per lo scudetto


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Modric + Milinkovic + Conte e lotti per lo scudetto



Solo io proverei a prendere Martial?


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Solo io proverei a prendere Martial?



Anche io, l'ho scritto prima. Scade nel 2019, io proverei un prestito con diritto/obbligo (facendogli prolungare con lo utd fino al 2020)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



Abbiamo tutti un piccolo Galliani dentro di noi, lasciaci sognare, siamo a posto così


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche io, l'ho scritto prima. Scade nel 2019, io proverei un prestito con diritto/obbligo (facendogli prolungare con lo utd fino al 2020)



Più che altro è in rotta con lo UTD. Secondo me con 60 ml te lo prendi e sarebbe un upgrade colossale sull'esterno. Come mezz'ala lasci Hakan e come regista pigli Rabiot. Poi un prestito per un falegname a centrocampo da alternare a Kessie. Mercato finito e squadra nettamente più forte dell'anno scorso. 

Reina
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Rodriguez ( o terzino al suo posto )
Kessie Rabiot Hakan
Suso Higuain Martial


----------



## Nils (1 Agosto 2018)

Giocatore già preso,
noi in cambio gli abbiamo lasciato Badely


----------



## gabuz (1 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Povero tifoso rossonero....anni di MEDIOCRITA lo hanno ridotto a un ragioniere/commercialista /analista/tecnico finanziario; appena si fa un nome di giocatore valido i commenti variano dal gomblotto al fpf a quanto incide sul bilancio a quanto si incazzera la Uefa la fifa l'FBI la CIA etcetc
> UNICA DOMANDA SENSATA: SERVE AL MILAN? BENE; PREGARE IDDIO CHE SAN LEONARDO POSSA DAVVERO ACQUISTARLO



Ti abbraccerei!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

sarebbe l'investimento perfetto...ad oggi mi pare prenda 1,5 quindi una miseria per un giocatore così...sa fare praticamente tutto e in serie a è devastante...pure lo pagassi 100 è un investimento che se il giocatore si trova bene ti può consentire di avere un centrocampista dominante per una decina d'anni quasi...certo trattare con Lotito è un impresa...però dopo Higuain aspetto e mi godo gli ultimi giorni...sicuramente la squadra verrà ancora rinforzata a dovere...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> sarebbe l'investimento perfetto...ad oggi mi pare prenda 1,5 quindi una miseria per un giocatore così...sa fare praticamente tutto e in serie a è devastante...pure lo pagassi 100 è un investimento che se il giocatore si trova bene ti può consentire di avere un centrocampista dominante per una decina d'anni quasi...certo trattare con Lotito è un impresa...però dopo Higuain aspetto e mi godo gli ultimi giorni...sicuramente la squadra verrà ancora rinforzata a dovere...



Segnatevelo: saranno 15 guorni di fuoco, arrivera piu di un gran giocatore secondo me


----------



## James45 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: saranno 15 guorni di fuoco, arrivera piu di un gran giocatore secondo me



Ti seguo sempre e, una volta di più, accendo un cero alle tue convinzioni (& speranze)


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Ti seguo sempre e, una volta di più, accendo un cero alle tue convinzioni (& speranze)



Grazie


----------



## zlatan (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: saranno 15 guorni di fuoco, arrivera piu di un gran giocatore secondo me



Grande! Mi piace tutto questo ottimismo fanc l'uefa e il FPF....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Al buon Milinkovic, per quel che vale, piace la foto di capitan Romagnoli


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Al buon Milinkovic, per quel che vale, piace la foto di capitan Romagnoli



Bene,meglio di niente . Almeno è milanista. io ci credo


----------



## Tell93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi io non vorrei alimentare false speranze ma la voce Pogba - Milan per i nuovi rapporti con Raiola sta girando sempre di più... Paganini di Raisport dice che Raiola lo vuole portare via da Manchester e che la voce gira....


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non vorrei alimentare false speranze ma la voce Pogba - Milan per i nuovi rapporti con Raiola sta girando sempre di più... Paganini di Raisport dice che Raiola lo vuole portare via da Manchester e che la voce gira....



Meglio sergej


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

E' pure bello, una rarità per i serbi. Come fai a fartelo sfuggire?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Meglio sergej



diciamo che nel caso arrivasse Paul però non piangeresti a fontana


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: saranno 15 guorni di fuoco, arrivera piu di un gran giocatore secondo me



Che Dio ti senta fratello!


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non vorrei alimentare false speranze ma la voce Pogba - Milan per i nuovi rapporti con Raiola sta girando sempre di più... Paganini di Raisport dice che Raiola lo vuole portare via da Manchester e che la voce gira....



Come no per venire da noi chiede 20 milioni netti all'anno ai quali aggiungere i 130-140 per lo United.
Siamo seri...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Meglio sergej



Kroos #1. Ma il RM non credo lo venda.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: saranno 15 guorni di fuoco, arrivera piu di un gran giocatore secondo me



Sognare non costa nulla.
La priorità saranno le cessioni altrimenti quello che dici è irrealistico


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: saranno 15 guorni di fuoco, arrivera piu di un gran giocatore secondo me





zlatan ha scritto:


> Grande! Mi piace tutto questo ottimismo fanc l'uefa e il FPF....





Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non vorrei alimentare false speranze ma la voce Pogba - Milan per i nuovi rapporti con Raiola sta girando sempre di più... Paganini di Raisport dice che Raiola lo vuole portare via da Manchester e che la voce gira....



QUESTO SI CHIAMA RAGIONARE DA MILAN


----------



## Albijol (1 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Modric + Milinkovic + Conte e lotti per lo scudetto



poi ti svegli tutto sudato


----------



## Tell93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come no per venire da noi chiede 20 milioni netti all'anno ai quali aggiungere i 130-140 per lo United.
> Siamo seri...



Ho specificato di non voler alimentare false speranze, ci credo quasi 0 anche io. Però alla Juve non torna secondo me per un semplice motivo, la Juve ha preso il giocatore più importante di Mendes e quindi Raiola non credo proprio porterà il suo top lì...


----------



## King of the North (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 100 milioni+Borini. Pagamento dilazionato in 3 esercizi... economicamente è fattibile, ma non Capisco perché debba venire da noi...



Perché siamo il Milan e non la Lazio, inoltre gli garantiremmo lo stipendio che merita. Tipo quintuplicato rispetto al suo attuale


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Agosto 2018)

Già Higuain e Caldara visto come eravamo messi fino 3 mesi fa sarebbero più che un sogno, ma Milinkovic sembra quasi impossibile. E comunque Suso è da tenere assolutamente


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> poi ti svegli tutto sudato



Tra l'altro se davvero si prende anche Conte bisogna pagare pure lui non penso bastino cene da Giannino, e magari continuare a pagare pure Gattuso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma una telefonatina all'agente offrendo 5 milioni a stagione?


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Già Higuain e Caldara visto come eravamo messi fino 3 mesi fa sarebbero più che un sogno, ma Milinkovic sembra quasi impossibile. E comunque Suso è da tenere assolutamente



Sarebbe più giusto cedere Donnarumma e Bonaventura, Leonardo è un grande dirigente e sono sicuro che sappia di non poter privare questa rosa di Suso in questo momento.
Poi ci sarebbe il no-sense di cedere Suso prima di Barlos, Kalinic, o prima di trovare una sistemazione per Silva, se riuscissimo a cedere Donnarumma per 40+10 di bonus e fare anche una plusvalenza secca con Jack avremmo fatto bingo, questi sono due riserve ormai, incollocabili, allergici al ruolo di titolare quando c'è concorrenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ho specificato di non voler alimentare false speranze, ci credo quasi 0 anche io. Però alla Juve non torna secondo me per un semplice motivo, la Juve ha preso il giocatore più importante di Mendes e quindi Raiola non credo proprio porterà il suo top lì...



Ho capito ma non buttiamo lì cose a caso e assurde dai... Atteniamoci alle notizie delle fonti serie, già Savic è poco credibile (e torniamo in topic)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Tecnicamente, Elliott avrebbe le possibilità economiche di comprarsi 11 Milinkovic Savic, ma io rimango ancora scettico su questa trattativa.


----------



## gabuz (1 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Al buon Milinkovic, per quel che vale, piace la foto di capitan Romagnoli



Modric ha fatto tutta un'estate a mettere mi piace alle foto del Milan, però è ancora a Madrid.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Comunque buon Paul e Gordon, ascoltate Trump e dategli retta


----------



## Tell93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma non buttiamo lì cose a caso e assurde dai... Atteniamoci alle notizie delle fonti serie, già Savic è poco credibile (e torniamo in topic)



Ricordati sempre che con Raiola dalla tua parte niente è impossibile (Ibra), comunque ti ripeto anchio ci credo quasi 0 e sì torniamo in topic


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

A centrocampo sono convinto arriverà un grande nome..


----------



## zlatan (1 Agosto 2018)

Se arriva il Pipita, nn c'è spazio x altri grandi nomi...
Ma io mi accontento...


----------



## Tell93 (1 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Se arriva il Pipita, nn c'è spazio x altri grandi nomi...
> Ma io mi accontento...



Considerando che lo paghi 18 milioni in pratica quest anno credo che con tutte le cessioni invece un grande nome arrivi...


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo sono convinto arriverà un grande nome..



Io più che altro lo spero...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Se arriva il Pipita, nn c'è spazio x altri grandi nomi...
> Ma io mi accontento...



Per te era impossibile pure Higuain...


----------



## PheelMD (1 Agosto 2018)

Ha messo il like alla foto di Romagnoli capitano, è fatta dai


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Ha messo il like alla foto di Romagnoli capitano, è fatta dai



Dove??!!?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dove??!!?



Instagram


----------



## PheelMD (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dove??!!?



Su Instagram, sull' "è fatta" ovviamente non sono serio


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Su Instagram, sull' "è fatta" ovviamente non sono serio



Questi insieme non hanno mai giocato, stesso anno di nascita, cose in comune 0.
Il che mi fa pensare "strano", tipo famolo strano..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## PheelMD (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questi insieme non hanno mai giocato, stesso anno di nascita, cose in comune 0.
> Il che mi fa pensare "strano", tipo famolo strano..



Ragionate con lucidità


----------



## folletto (1 Agosto 2018)

Troppo bello per essere vero, secondo me alla fine un centrocampista di livello arriva ma purtroppo non sarà Milinkovic


----------



## Giangy (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Magari, lo spero anche se non ci spero più di tanto.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Avere Sergej vicino a Higuain sarebbe pazzesco e con un Modric più indietro..


----------



## mil77 (1 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Considerando che lo paghi 18 milioni in pratica quest anno credo che con tutte le cessioni invece un grande nome arrivi...



Si ma le cessioni le devi fare e mancano 16 giorni alla fine del mercato


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Avere Sergej vicino a Higuain sarebbe pazzesco e con un Modric più indietro..



Spettacolare ma impossibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Vai Leo, dispiega le ali, alla Condor.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Avere Sergej vicino a Higuain sarebbe pazzesco e con un Modric più indietro..



Questa vale l'abbonamento in poltroncine rosse, e in più mi trasferisco a Milano. Già ci lavoro, ma ci vengo proprio ad abitare


----------



## Ciora (1 Agosto 2018)

Su wikipedia c'è scritto "è un calciatore serbo, centrocampista della Juventus e della nazionale serba."
Niente da fare


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Agosto 2018)

Se vendessimo tutti gli esuberi si potrebbe tentare un all-in che sarebbe micidiale.


----------



## gabbon17 (1 Agosto 2018)

Léo dai!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Un grande centrocampista si farà. Mi fido delle parole di Suma stasera


----------



## Igniorante (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un grande centrocampista si farà. Mi fido delle parole di Suma stasera



Di solito accade sempre il contrario. 
È un paradosso vivente, vicinissimo alla società eppure meno attendibile del pendolino del grande Mosca.


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un grande centrocampista si farà. Mi fido delle parole di Suma stasera



Cioè?


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Di solito accade sempre il contrario.
> È un paradosso vivente, vicinissimo alla società eppure meno attendibile del pendolino del grande Mosca.



Visto che accade il contrario di quello che dice Suma, allora saranno DUE grandi centrocampisti


----------



## Kayl (1 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Di solito accade sempre il contrario.
> È un paradosso vivente, vicinissimo alla società eppure meno attendibile del pendolino del grande Mosca.



speriamo leonardo dica che non arriverà un grande centrocampista, visto la trollata ciclopica della sua presentazione. lol


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi state commentando il nulla per ora, non sperateci troppo Milinkovic al 99% è impossibile.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Su Top Calcio24 prima ha detto che ci saranno almeno un paio di innesti ancora, poi Guffanti stava criticando il centrocampo attuale del Milan, e Suma si è incavolato un sacco, dicendo:"cosa parli!!! Il mercato è aperto e se permetti io sul mercato del Milan ho qualche elemento in piu di te, il centrocampo non è questo, arrivera qualcuno" (facendo capire che si tratta di un centrocampista di ottimo livello)


----------



## 1972 (1 Agosto 2018)

quando il livello sale questo giocatore tende a perdersi. cio' non vuol dire che sia una pippa ma, ad oggi, non vale i soldi che chiede il formellese. fosse forte e continuo come narrano le leggende metropolitane romane sarebbe gia' in un top club. vedremo.......


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> quando il livello sale questo giocatore tende a perdersi. cio' non vuol dire che sia una pippa ma, ad oggi, non vale i soldi che chiede il formellese. fosse forte e continuo come narrano le leggende metropolitane romane sarebbe gia' in un top club. vedremo.......



SMS è il miglior centrocampista del mondo. Ridicolo che nessuno se ne sia accorto ancora. 

Non esiste un centrocampista con una forza fisica , una tecnica , un'intelligenza calcistica del genere. Inoltre tira benissimo da fuori , è fortissimo di testa e fa pure legna. 

Ma dove lo trovi uno cosi? Se davvero si impostasse una trattativa da 70 ml + jack + borini e qualcun altro è da fare subito.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> SMS è il miglior centrocampista del mondo. Ridicolo che nessuno se ne sia accorto ancora.
> 
> Non esiste un centrocampista con una forza fisica , una tecnica , un'intelligenza calcistica del genere. Inoltre tira benissimo da fuori , è fortissimo di testa e fa pure legna.
> 
> Ma dove lo trovi uno cosi? Se davvero si impostasse una trattativa da 70 ml + jack + borini e qualcun altro è da fare subito.



Concordo


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> SMS è il miglior centrocampista del mondo. Ridicolo che nessuno se ne sia accorto ancora.
> 
> Non esiste un centrocampista con una forza fisica , una tecnica , un'intelligenza calcistica del genere. Inoltre tira benissimo da fuori , è fortissimo di testa e fa pure legna.
> 
> Ma dove lo trovi uno cosi? Se davvero si impostasse una trattativa da 70 ml + jack + borini e qualcun altro è da fare subito.



70 mln secchi ora non li abbiamo, e dietro ad una concorrenza di big che giocano in champions, non sceglierà mai noi.

Ripeto, ci state credendo troppo senza news vere e concrete


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me butteranno un po' di soldi su Rabiot.


Visto che se ne parla per l'Inter sarebbe pazzesco riuscire a portare Modric da noi.

A Savic non credo per via delle cifre demenziali... Per costi è un profilo o da Juve o da club inglese.


----------



## 1972 (1 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> SMS è il miglior centrocampista del mondo. Ridicolo che nessuno se ne sia accorto ancora.
> 
> Non esiste un centrocampista con una forza fisica , una tecnica , un'intelligenza calcistica del genere. Inoltre tira benissimo da fuori , è fortissimo di testa e fa pure legna.
> 
> Ma dove lo trovi uno cosi? Se davvero si impostasse una trattativa da 70 ml + jack + borini e qualcun altro è da fare subito.



non lo hai visto giocare tutta la stagione. non ho detto che e' una pippa (lo avevo evidenziato gia') ma affermato che non vale le cifre richieste da chi vive a formello.


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Sognare non costa nulla, ma qui si va veramente oltre.


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> 70 mln secchi ora non li abbiamo, e dietro ad una concorrenza di big che giocano in champions, non sceglierà mai noi.
> 
> Ripeto, ci state credendo troppo senza news vere e concrete



Io non so se arriverà. Non sono ne ottimista ne pessimista. Leonardo che di calcio se ne intende ( ricordo che ha collaborato all'acquisto di due fenomeni mondiali come T.Silva e Kakà ) lo ha definito come primo obiettivo se fosse un DG di una squadra di primo livello ( lo ha detto su Sky qualche mese fa ). Se si può fare bisogna farlo. Giocatore straordinario.



1972 ha scritto:


> non lo hai visto giocare tutta la stagione. non ho detto che e' una pippa (lo avevo evidenziato gia') ma affermato che non vale le cifre richieste da chi vive a formello.



Ne ho viste tantissime. Deve ancora migliorare ma è già un campionissimo. Ha consentito alla Lazio di lottare per il quarto posto nonostante compagni di reparto di dubbia qualità. Poi il prezzo è troppo alto ? Sicuramente ma tutto il mercato è gonfiato. Con quei soldi chi prenderesti ponendo che servano 110 ml per esempio.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Secondo me butteranno un po' di soldi su Rabiot.
> 
> 
> Visto che se ne parla per l'Inter sarebbe pazzesco riuscire a portare Modric da noi.
> ...



Milinkovic-Savic possiamo ammortizzarlo solo con le contropartite.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic possiamo ammortizzarlo solo con le contropartite.



Se le nostre contropartite non facessero vomitare sì


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic possiamo ammortizzarlo solo con le contropartite.



Vabbè ma non è che possiamo buttare una secchiata di giocatori mezzeseghe alla Lazio, anche perchè Lotito col pene che accetterebbe.

Che poi la Lazio sembra voglia almeno 130 milioni per Savic... Anche con delle contropartite (che non abbiamo) servono almeno almeno 80 milioni cash.

Inoltre se elimini qualche giocatore poi devi pure rimpiazzarlo.


Insomma, operazione infattibile di per se... Figuriamoci poi in 2 sole settimane.


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic possiamo ammortizzarlo solo con le contropartite.



Devi far partire un autobus di contropartite da Milanello


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se le nostre contropartite non facessero vomitare sì



almeno uno interessante lo dobbiamo mettere sul piatto, oltre a qualcun altro che pochi rimpiangerebbero.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Bonaventura 30 m+sborrini 15 m+ 85 m ricavati da Donna e Suso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 30 m+sborrini 15 m+ 85 m ricavati da Donna e Suso



Se vabbe via tutti per prendere Milinkovic ahah...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se vabbe via tutti per prendere Milinkovic ahah...



2: Jack cbe ha lo stesso ruolo, sarebbe il sostituto e Sborrini pallino della Lazio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 2: Jack cbe ha lo stesso ruolo, sarebbe il sostituto e Sborrini pallino della Lazio



Si ma non mi priverei pure di Suso e Donnarumma...personalmente


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> non lo hai visto giocare tutta la stagione. non ho detto che e' una pippa (lo avevo evidenziato gia') ma affermato che non vale le cifre richieste da chi vive a formello.



concordo assolutamente, e lo dico da estimatore di Savic fin dagli inizi quando ancora non piaceva a molti. 
E' ancora molto incostante, anche durante la stessa partita, però ha qualità fisiche e tecniche da top mondo.


----------



## nybreath (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 30 m+sborrini 15 m+ 85 m ricavati da Donna e Suso



poi giochiamo a calcetto però


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> almeno uno interessante lo dobbiamo mettere sul piatto, *oltre a qualcun altro che pochi rimpiangerebbero*.



Ridriguez?
Se parli di Biglia è riuscito e liberarsene e dubito se lo ripigli (anche perchè Leiva ha fatto discretamente)


----------



## Igniorante (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 30 m+sborrini 15 m+ 85 m ricavati da Donna e Suso



Si e poi a parare ci mettiamo Pepe Riina


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 30 m+sborrini 15 m+ 85 m ricavati da Donna e Suso



Se ci iscriviamo a calcio a 7 ci può stare


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ridriguez?
> Se parli di Biglia è riuscito e liberarsene e dubito se lo ripigli (anche perchè Leiva ha fatto discretamente)



Potrebbe ripigliarselo a condizioni nettamente favorevoli a lui e non troppo negative per il Milan (tipo un prestito con diritto di riscatto). Uno che poi si prenderebbe volentieri è Calhanoglu...

Io non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che avremo sia Suso sia Calhanoglu per questo campionato.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Potrebbe ripigliarselo a condizioni nettamente favorevoli a lui e non troppo negative per il Milan (tipo un prestito con diritto di riscatto). Uno che poi si prenderebbe volentieri è Calhanoglu...
> 
> Io non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che avremo sia Suso sia Calhanoglu per questo campionato.



Vabbè ma non puoi dare via tutti dai, soprattutto quelli quantomeno buoni.


Comunque oh, mica mi lamento eh.
Solo che non credo sia un'operazione fattibile in poco tempo contando che ti apre dei buchi in rosa.


Comunque se dia via quelli è perchè viene Conte, altrimenti già siamo messi male con gli esterni... Se dai via pure loro siamo nella melma.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Agosto 2018)

Preferirei 3 buoni centrocampisti di ricambio..onestamente con due competizioni abbiamo panchina corta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Savic al Milan non succede, ma SE succede...............


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non puoi dare via tutti dai, soprattutto quelli quantomeno buoni.
> 
> 
> Comunque oh, mica mi lamento eh.
> ...




Poniamo che Leonardo offra complessivamente 70 milioni (la formula di questa cifra lasciamola da parte) più i cartellini di Borini e Biglia. 

Mettiamo che Lotito replichi "datemi 80 milioni, lasciatemi Biglia e aggiungete Calhanoglu". 

Leonardo fa bene a cedere quei due per Milinkovic-Savic o dovrebbe passare ad altro?
Per me non ci sono dubbi se per fare scacco matto devo sacrificare i fanti


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Agosto 2018)

Chala e Biglia non si toccano. Se vogliono possono sceglierne due tra Borini, Kalinic, Bacca + 50m oppure André Silva + 50m.
Milinkovic Savic vale 80m ragazzi.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Preferirei 3 buoni centrocampisti di ricambio..onestamente con due competizioni abbiamo panchina corta



che te ne fai dei ricambi se i titolari non sono all'altezza delle competizioni?


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che Leonardo offra complessivamente 70 milioni (la formula di questa cifra lasciamola da parte) più i cartellini di Borini e Biglia.
> 
> Mettiamo che Lotito replichi "datemi 80 milioni, lasciatemi Biglia e aggiungete Calhanoglu".
> 
> ...




Potrebbe fare bene a cedere ma non è detto che non abbia qualche asso nella manica ancora non così tanto conosciuto.

Certo, se l'alternativa è Rabiot a 50-60 meglio spenderne anche 400 per Savic ma se niente niente con una 40ina si potesse prendere Modric...
Ok che è vecchiotto e non è lo stesso profilo di giocatore... Però...



P.S. Che bello l'entusiamo post acquisto importante che ti fa ragionare su trattative assurde quando già si dovrebbe baciare per terra se potesse arrivasse un profilo interessante come Barella, per dire.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che Leonardo offra complessivamente 70 milioni (la formula di questa cifra lasciamola da parte) più i cartellini di Borini e Biglia.
> 
> Mettiamo che Lotito replichi "datemi 80 milioni, lasciatemi Biglia e aggiungete Calhanoglu".
> 
> ...



Premesso che per ora stiamo tutti fantasticando sull'onda dell'entusiasmo per il Pipita, detto questo TUTTI gli attuali giocatori del Milan salvo Higuain e Romagnoli possono e devono essere ceduti a fronte di richieste laziali in una ipotetica/fantomatica trattativa per MS
Ps alcuni li manderei pure gratis: 1)Borini 2) RR 3) Bonaventura etcetcetc


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che Leonardo offra complessivamente 70 milioni (la formula di questa cifra lasciamola da parte) più i cartellini di Borini e Biglia.
> 
> Mettiamo che Lotito replichi "datemi 80 milioni, lasciatemi Biglia e aggiungete Calhanoglu".
> 
> ...



Noi gli rispondiamo che gli diamo Jack . Facciamo una bella ipervalutazione delle contropartite e siamo tutti contenti ( Jack 30 , Biglia 16 e Borini 10 ) . Oppure potremo dargli Andre Silva che in caso contrario dovrebbe essere il primo a essere sbolognato assieme a Kalinic Bertolacci Montolivo Antonelli Abate e Bacca.


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

20 pagine su una trattativa che neanche inizierà.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

Lotito è proprio il sempliciotto che è lì che aspetta che gli si offra Abate, Montolivo, Bacca, Borini e chissà quali altri che si considera scarti e non hanno mercato per dare via Savic...

Se si vuole l'asso di briscola bisogna metterci un carico, uno tra Suso e Chala almeno sempre che a Lotito interessino oppure li si converte in denaro cedendo uno dei due a un terzo, il fatto di prendere Bernard permette di coprire a 0 chi dei due che verrà ceduto


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Anche per me SMS vale 80 mln, a queste cifre ci siamo anche noi eccome.
La Juve è completa, il cc sarebbe solo un altro plus come lo è Ronaldo quando hai Higuain, poi bisogna considerare che il Milan fatte le prime cessioni avrà già recuperato buona parte di quei 18 mln e questo porta a 0 il nostro esborso sul mercato per questa sessione.
Perché non sognare? perché volare bassi?
Alla Lazio gente come Bonaventura farebbe comodissimo, giocatore di sistema, di media qualità poi c'è pure il cash; se Leonardo è furbo ci si fionda ora, contatta l'agente e gli offre un contrattone irrifiutabile, tanto le big europee sono ferme e quelle di Premiere aprono i giochi settimana prossima.
Se Leonardo vuole ballare che lo faccia al centro della pista, dopo aver preso Higuain è il minimo.


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Lotito è proprio il sempliciotto che è lì che aspetta che gli si offra Abate, Montolivo, Bacca, Borini e chissà quali altri che si considera scarti e non hanno mercato per dare via Savic...
> 
> Se si vuole l'asso di briscola bisogna metterci un carico, uno tra Suso e Chala almeno sempre che a Lotito interessino oppure li si converte in denaro cedendo uno dei due a un terzo, il fatto di prendere Bernard permette di coprire a 0 chi dei due che verrà ceduto



Ma secondo te Suso va alla Lazio?


----------



## mil77 (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che Leonardo offra complessivamente 70 milioni (la formula di questa cifra lasciamola da parte) più i cartellini di Borini e Biglia.
> 
> Mettiamo che Lotito replichi "datemi 80 milioni, lasciatemi Biglia e aggiungete Calhanoglu".
> 
> ...



X Calha mai


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che Leonardo offra complessivamente 70 milioni (la formula di questa cifra lasciamola da parte) più i cartellini di Borini e Biglia.
> 
> Mettiamo che Lotito replichi "datemi 80 milioni, lasciatemi Biglia e aggiungete Calhanoglu".
> 
> ...



Sarebbe un colpaccio eccezionale!! Mancherebbe solo l'esterno sinistro ( scambio Silva- keita o Silva- Depay) e andiamo in Champions in carrozza


----------



## unbreakable (1 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> che te ne fai dei ricambi se i titolari non sono all'altezza delle competizioni?


Se devo spendere 130 milioni preferisco tre ottimi centrocampisti a 40..per me non li vale e mai li varrà quei soldi..se si parla di 65-70 allora siamo d'accordo sennò preferisco fare un buon gruppo di qualità rispetto a spendere tutti quei soldi per un unico elemento..poi il centrocampista si infortunia viene spesso ammonito..se sto povero cristo si rompe sse e ti trovi con bertolacci invece di uno più forte in panca che fai?


----------



## markjordan (1 Agosto 2018)

no no
modric


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*.*


----------



## 1X2 (1 Agosto 2018)

Suvvia ragazzi, ma come facciamo a pensare di prendere un giocatore da oltre 100 milioni con la nostra situazione attuale?
Per pagarlo dovremmo vendere mezza squadra e giocare con i primavera o fregarcene totalmente della Uefa e del FPF finendo giustamente fuori dalle coppe per un decennio.
Siamo sicuri che ne valga la pena?


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Chiedo scusa se è già stato segnalato, ma francamente non mi pare: Savic ha messo "mi piace" alla foto su Istagram di Romagnoli con la fascia da capitano del Milan.

Modric 2.0


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un grande centrocampista si farà. Mi fido delle parole di Suma stasera



che ha detto?


----------



## Maximo (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Operazione che mi sembra quasi impossibile, ma mai dire mai, quest'anno abbiamo chi sposta veramente gli equilibri, Elliott. Ci si può quindi aspettare di tutto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

1X2 ha scritto:


> Suvvia ragazzi, ma come facciamo a pensare di prendere un giocatore da oltre 100 milioni con la nostra situazione attuale?
> Per pagarlo dovremmo vendere mezza squadra e giocare con i primavera o fregarcene totalmente della Uefa e del FPF finendo giustamente fuori dalle coppe per un decennio.
> Siamo sicuri che ne valga la pena?



Perché sognare?
Esborso Milan in questa sessione? 18 mln, recuperabili.
Bonucci ceduto a 40 e plusvalenza minima, preso Caldara senza esborso.
Presi 6 mln da Gomez, presi 5 dalla cessione di Verdi al Napoli.
Non li abbiamo 100 pagabili in più anni? chiedo, poi anno prossimo 2 cessioni le puoi fare ma Donnarumma e forse Suso saranno assolutamente sacrificabili e ci sono un botto di asset che valgono mln e mln, prendi Donnarumma, Conti, Romagna, Caldara, lo stesso Suso, Calha, sono giocatori che non valgono 0, il rischio è pari a 0.
Vediamo che fa questo Singer, uno come Leonardo sa che il ferro va battuto finché è caldo, difesa e attacco forti, centrocampo no, questo può incidere e parecchio.


----------



## mil77 (1 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Lotito è proprio il sempliciotto che è lì che aspetta che gli si offra Abate, Montolivo, Bacca, Borini e chissà quali altri che si considera scarti e non hanno mercato per dare via Savic...
> 
> Se si vuole l'asso di briscola bisogna metterci un carico, uno tra Suso e Chala almeno sempre che a Lotito interessino oppure li si converte in denaro cedendo uno dei due a un terzo, il fatto di prendere Bernard permette di coprire a 0 chi dei due che verrà ceduto



Cioè ma veramente state dicendo che il Milan dovrebbe cedere Calha?


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te Suso va alla Lazio?



No perché Lotito non gli darebbe lo stipendio che chiede per il resto non mi sembra che Barcellona o Atletico lo seguano, poi si potrebbe dire lo stesso di Savic al Milan


----------



## 1X2 (2 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché sognare?
> Esborso Milan in questa sessione? 18 mln, recuperabili.
> Bonucci ceduto a 40 e plusvalenza minima, preso Caldara senza esborso.
> Presi 6 mln da Gomez, presi 5 dalla cessione di Verdi al Napoli.
> ...



Senza cedere un paio di nostri big più una quarantina di milioni cash l’offerta non può neanche partire. Tra l’altro Lotito è una delle controparti più rognose con cui trattare...
Francamente penso sia solo una suggestione di mercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2018)

Vi voglio triggerare un pochino stasera, facciamoci del male.
Foto di Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia di capitano. Ecco alcuni likes.







Guardami negli occhi grande campione..........


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi voglio triggerare un pochino stasera, facciamoci del male.
> Foto di Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia di capitano. Ecco alcuni likes.
> 
> 
> ...



Leonardo: "Se fossi in un top club europeo compreresi subito Milinkovic" .

Operazione quasi impossibile, ma sono sicuro che due chiacchiere con Lotito le fa.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi voglio triggerare un pochino stasera, facciamoci del male.
> Foto di Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia di capitano. Ecco alcuni likes.
> 
> 
> ...



Domani Leonardo Araujo metterà like a caso sull'IG di SMS.....


----------



## Igniorante (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi voglio triggerare un pochino stasera, facciamoci del male.
> Foto di Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia di capitano. Ecco alcuni likes.
> 
> 
> ...



Quindi?
Compriamo Peppe Di Stefano?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi voglio triggerare un pochino stasera, facciamoci del male.
> Foto di Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia di capitano. Ecco alcuni likes.
> 
> 
> ...



Alessio dovrebbe essere amico di Savic, si scambiarono anche la maglia in un match dell'anno scorso. Pero' ovviamente, chissa'...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2018)

Raga non volevo deludervi, ma sono il primo a pensare che sia impossibile.....si fa per scherzare. 
Altrimenti dovremmo avere già in rosa Modric.

Comunque Milinkovic e Romagnoli non hanno mai giocato insieme, da quando sono grandi amici?


----------



## Kayl (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga non volevo deludervi, ma sono il primo a pensare che sia impossibile.....si fa per scherzare.
> Altrimenti dovremmo avere già in rosa Modric.
> 
> Comunque Milinkovic e Romagnoli non hanno mai giocato insieme, da quando sono grandi amici?



probabilmente perché romagnoli è tifoso della lazio


----------



## Casnop (2 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quindi?
> Compriamo Peppe Di Stefano?


Questa, lo sai, è proprio carina.


----------



## Casnop (2 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> probabilmente perché romagnoli è tifoso della lazio


Già.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché sognare?
> Esborso Milan in questa sessione? 18 mln, recuperabili.
> Bonucci ceduto a 40 e plusvalenza minima, preso Caldara senza esborso.
> Presi 6 mln da Gomez, presi 5 dalla cessione di Verdi al Napoli.
> ...



Chi lo sa.. forse negli ultimi giorni di mercato e dopo la vendita dei vari Kalinic/Bacca/Bertolacci/Silva/Mauri/Reina/Gomez possiamo fare una offerta indecente alla Lazio per Sergej, sarebbe sicuramente un investimento straordinario.


----------



## Kayl (2 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché sognare?
> Esborso Milan in questa sessione? 18 mln, recuperabili.
> Bonucci ceduto a 40 e plusvalenza minima, preso Caldara senza esborso.
> Presi 6 mln da Gomez, presi 5 dalla cessione di Verdi al Napoli.
> ...



A bilancio ci vanno quest’anno, non abbiamo potuto mettere neanche l’obbligo a Higuain perché 60 erano troppi per il fpf, figurati 120. Ok sognare, ma questo è allucinarsi.


----------



## Love (2 Agosto 2018)

ma lui non verrà mai da...smettiamola di sognare...


----------



## Sotiris (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato QN/Il Giorno, Leonardo per il centrocampo del Milan, punta al colpo grosso. I nomi sono principalmente due: Rabiot (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rabiot-sogno-proibito-per-le-mediana-vt65916.html ) o Milinkovic Savic. Nomi che fanno capire quelle che sono le reali potenzialità del fondo Elliott. Il serbo è un grande pallino di Leonardo, che disse tempo fa:"Se io fossi dirigente di un top club, Savic sarebbe il primo acquisto che farei".
> 
> Per provare a centrare il botto, il Milan dovrà prima vendere. In partenza, come si sa, ci sono Bacca, Kalinic e Suso. Lotito ha sparato alto, 130 mln. Ma nessun top club si dimostrato interessato a quelle cifre. Potrebbe bastare un'offerta cash da 70 milioni, considerato che l'agente del serbo sta già battendo cassa per un rinnovo a 5 mln di euro.



Giocatorino da lazietta.
Voglio il campione del Mondo di Raiola.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Giocatorino da lazietta.
> Voglio il campione del Mondo di Raiola.



I gusti sono assolutamente da rispettare (e se proprio dobbiamo dirla anche io preferirei pogba se posso svegliare per vedere i fregati scoppiare)

Ma giocatorino no dai.. In serie a ti regge da solo il centrocampo, se si mettono gli 11 del Chievo, Genoa, Samp ecc ecc non riescono a spostarlo


----------



## Igniorante (2 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa, lo sai, è proprio carina.



Carissimo, grazie


----------

